# Revolution R1 A/C motor upgrade question



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Ed,

Please keep in mind that the Wiki is a documentation database, and not a place for posting discussions. I have moved this topic to the Motors section, as this is a more appropriate location for your questions.

Welcome to the forum!


----------

